# Jack-o-lantern Daisy (pics)



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi all, thought we would share some out take pics... I felt really guilty about stuffing Daisy in a pumpkin costume, but she provided some goofy smiles so I guess it was tolerable by her. 










I think in this photo she is saying she would rather be eating pumpkin than dressed like one.










OK, so an update to Daisy's checkup on Friday with her original vet, whom by the way rocks! He talked to her the whole time and even gave her a kiss when she left... really!! I had to also laugh as the whole office acted like she was a celebrity! There was a line up to take her photo! I think Daisy is really embracing the love all around!

Anyhoo back to the update... he thinks that Daisy probably did not have a stroke due to the paralysis she does currently have. He believes it is more spinal related, possibly a tumor, possibly some sort of genetic issue or she could have really wiped out using her wheel. He says he has seen the same type of paralysis in dogs... but I don't recall what he was technically talking about at the time. But other than her lack of mobility she is in excellent health. So keep doing what we are doing, we're going to continue with the pred as it's a low dose and might help.

YEAH little Daisy!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL, Daisy is SO CUTE! Even though she has very limited mobility, her eyes look really bright and alert, and she looks happy! Major props to you for quite possibly being the best hedgie mom ever! And thank you for the gorgeous pics!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

OMG! :mrgreen: She makes my heart just melt!  Both of you are always in my prayers.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is just adorable and what a face. You should enter the pumpkin one in Larry's contest.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> She is just adorable and what a face. You should enter the pumpkin one in Larry's contest.


#25 :mrgreen:
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ntest.html


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

OH. MY. GOD.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

too freakin adorable. hoping all is going to be okay


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great pics, Daisy is beyond adorable  I think she is definitely enjoying all the love


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

:shock: Oh, your relationship with Daisy is beautiful. She looks happy. I'm glad you're back at your old vet. A compasionate vet that is willing to do research on hedgies is far more qualified than a dismissive, cold vet that has knowledge about hedgies. Anyone can learn but not all vets have compassion like that. HUGS. I love that costume!!!


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

O....M....G!! She is too cute! I LOVE these pics!!!!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

OMG way too cute pic Daisy! 

In canines the spinal idea is called a fibrocartilaginous embolization of the spinal cord..... it is the functional equivalent of a stroke to the spinal cord rather than the brain. Much more common in animals than the type of stoke humans suffer from. 

FCE..in canines anyway can often result in partial & sometimes even full recovery. 

Daisy looks to be in good spirits! Yaaay for happy girls


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

This actually brought big, burning tears to my eyes. It is obvious how much you love your little Daisy. The pictures are priceless. A prayer for you and Miss Daisy!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Forget about lemonaide - you took lemons & made a lemon meringue pie!

Daisy is so absolutely precious! I love all of her expressions. So glad you got such a caring vet. You're doing such a wonderful job. Thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Both of those pictures are freaking hilarious! Daisy always seems to have the wackiest smiles! :lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I am still in awe of how much of a personality change Daisy has had since she has been unwell. 

The transformation is unbelieveable and I find myself smiling and near tears from being so smitten with her many times a day. I rush home after work just to have my little snuggler with me as much as possible. She is sucking up all the attention and loving every minute of it I know! Thanks so much all for enjoying her photo's too. 

Now if I could just figure out Annalade's social schedule, then I could subject her to some photo shoots too! RIght now she just keeps telling me she is too busy to cuddle, she just wants to run run run, or burrow in her snuggle sacks and tunnels.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Daisy is such a precious, special little girl. I love her goofy, crazy smiles. She looks like she was loving every minute of her pumpkin costume!


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

She's so precious, and you're such a good hedgie momma! 

Sending lots of love and good vibes to the both of you!!


----------

